# 7060 kubota plowing



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

For all the guys out there that plow with tractors we just bought a 70 hp kubota wondering how good they plow with a push box and how big of a parking lot u need to put it in?We bought it to brush hog but some extra money now wouldn't hurt.


----------



## aslc (Jan 9, 2010)

10' box max 
Straight lots and pushes
Small lots(you will be overwhelmed otherwise)


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

PM member Merrimacmill. He had 3 7040's and pushed with boxes on 2 of them for several years. Same tractor as yours just the former model.

I'm pretty sure they were 10' rubber edge Protech's and the videos I saw were in a Lowes parking lot. I'd bet one could handle a 12 foot box if it were a low resistance pusher, IE Arctic, Metal Pless Liveboxx, etc. A frame mount would help over loader mount, for sure.

I'd probably try to stay under 5 acres and in straight(ish) lines. Cast wheels, filled tires, and counter weight on the 3point will be your friend.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

I just picked up a new M7060 and have used it for the last 2 events we have had. It works great!!
I am pushing a 9' pusher and run a 80" blower on the rear, haven't had any issues with it pushing or blowing yet, feel free to ask any questions and I will be sure to reply


----------



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

Any pics of the set up? Im thinking this maybe my next for a coulpe properties i have


----------

